# Windsor Falkirk Full Carbon under $1400



## Enlightened1 (Aug 3, 2006)

A full carbon bike, with Shimano 105/Ultegra components. Thats really good, huh? I'm still looking for that special bike, and saw this one. Any ideas or info on it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

If you can ride it in person first, that would answer all of your questions.


----------



## min8251 (Jun 10, 2006)

I own one!!

It's a great bike, I have had not a single problem with it. 

It's super stiff, I can't get the thing to flex and I'm 220lbs. 

Don't listen to the image conscience masses, it maybe a no name bike, but It rides just as good If not better than their extremely overpriced name bikes. I rode a ton of bikes and I really loved the fallkirk. Not to mention I got it for 999.00 at my LBS. 

MIn8251


----------



## min8251 (Jun 10, 2006)

The frame for 07 is not lugged. the picture on the Bikesdirect website was there last year model this year is not lugged, will post pics later. I'm trying to finish my horse fence before it gets to hot here.

Min8251


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

min8251 said:


> The frame for 07 is not lugged. the picture on the Bikesdirect website was there last year model this year is not lugged, will post pics later. I'm trying to finish my horse fence before it gets to hot here.
> 
> Min8251



Good to know.

image conscience masses?? Most people will say you should ride it first. Nothing about the image.


----------



## morepower4me (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw it at the local bikes direct, It is not lugged and has a really nice 12k carbon weave.
It is $999 at the stores though, so if you can find it there it would be cheaper.

I personally don't think it is worth going carbon at that price point. I look at the Le Champion sale BD.com has, and for an extra hundo you get much, much, much better componentry.
And realistically, I trust the AL/Carbon frame more than the full carbon.
It seems like there are too many things that a designer/engineer can get just slightly worng and ruin the ride on a carbon bike, and 'Windsor/Moto/Mercier' were never known for their R&D dollars, or engineering prowess.


----------



## Enlightened1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe Scattante CFR??


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

*The local Bikes Direct?*



morepower4me said:


> I saw it at the local bikes direct, It is not lugged and has a really nice 12k carbon weave.
> It is $999 at the stores though, so if you can find it there it would be cheaper.
> 
> I personally don't think it is worth going carbon at that price point. I look at the Le Champion sale BD.com has, and for an extra hundo you get much, much, much better componentry.
> ...



I didn't think there was any such thing. Where do you live?


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> I didn't think there was any such thing. Where do you live?



Cycle Spectrum is the store name.


----------



## morepower4me (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, the bikes direct stores are scattered over the southwest. I know AZ and TX have a few. They are OK, but not up to usual bike store status, a little messy, shop guys seem a little sub-par (YMMV).

They have most of the BD.com bikes, and if you buy them there you get them fully assembled with lifetime adjustments (which may or may not be of value). They are usually $100 or so more expensive than the web, but not in this case.


----------



## morepower4me (Jul 6, 2006)

Meatball said:


> Cycle Spectrum is the store name.


There is a Cycle Spectrum and a "Bikes Direct" store both within about 10 miles. Similar quality.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

morepower4me said:


> There is a Cycle Spectrum and a "Bikes Direct" store both within about 10 miles. Similar quality.



Bikesdirect.com and Cycle Spectrum are the same thing.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Where in Texas? I would like to see a Bike Direct store. 

I'm familar with Cycle Spectrum. I've never been impressed with their shops.........


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

A12345


----------



## min8251 (Jun 10, 2006)

Here is my Full Carbon Windsor

I swapped out Bars & wrap, Seatpost and Seat for some Carbon XRP goodies.

Not to bad for $999.99 plus bars, tape, seat post and seat. Figure I probably have a $1200 in the bike. 

Min8251


----------



## tsalconoci4891 (Jul 30, 2006)

min, what's that thing weigh? 

On first glance it looks like the Moto Immortal. What size frame is that? Looks tall.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

nice turtle-stand.


----------



## min8251 (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't really know the weight.
Next time I'm at he bike shop I will have them weigh it.
It's a 58 cm 


Min8251


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

i would echo morepower4me's comments. i think the bucks would be better spent on better compents. i bought a le champion this summer and love the full ultegra grouping.
if weight is your issue, i just did a century with several killer climbs in NJ and NY and the bike climbed well. also the al frame is probably a little sturdier than the carbon.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

min8251 said:


> Here is my Full Carbon Windsor
> 
> I swapped out Bars & wrap, Seatpost and Seat for some Carbon XRP goodies.
> 
> ...


Holy cross-chain batman! Have mercy on that poor rear derailler- it looks like its about to asplode!


----------



## heytoyotaguy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been curious about the bd carbon frames i weigh 240 and have an aluminum falkirk with ultegra sl components. I love my bike but i can feel it flexing when i climb hills and i climb a few per day. maybe i should look into buying a bd frame.:thumbsup:


----------

